
Closing svn2github - l2dy
https://piotr.gabryjeluk.pl/blog:closing-svn2github
======
ktpsns
Anybody using SVN anymore for anything _not_ leftover/"because it has always
been SVN"?

Subversion is actively maintained and gets new features regularly. Is there no
audience using this neat piece of software?

I have to admit I just moved a +10y old website which still was maintained via
SVN (very linear development model, no branching) to GitHub, but this has
mostly sociopolitical reasons (visibility, push requests, invitations to
fork). For certain use cases, SVN feels for me as good as it was 10 years ago.

